# WPI Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer*
Worcester Polytechnic Institute 
in Worcester, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 08/25/2021

*JOB TITLE*
Campus Police Officer

*LOCATION*
Worcester

*DEPARTMENT NAME*
Campus Safety

*DIVISION NAME*
Worcester Polytechnic Institute - WPI

*JOB DESCRIPTION SUMMARY*
The position of Police Officer will support the overall mission of the WPI Police Department to provide a safe and secure living and learning environment for all members of, and visitors to, our community. Members of the WPI Police Department play a direct role in promoting an inclusive and welcoming environment that recognizes, respects, and values diversity in its many forms. The campus community is made up of people of all ages, ethnicities, genders, orientations, lived experiences, and perspectives who come to WPI to learn, work, and create a positive impact on the world through STEM.

Successful candidates must be able to actively demonstrate an ability to represent values and philosophy of WPI Police Departmentand the Universityspecific to diversity, equity, inclusion, and acceptance in all interactions with the varied audiences on an active college campus in an urban setting.

WPI Police embraces a collaborative community police relationship and strives to maintain a working philosophy of Integrity, civility and dedication as the foundation of our values.

In addition to all patrol duties, the Police Officer is required to perform all of the duties of a Dispatcher and must be able to work any shift including nights, weekends, and overtime as assigned.

The WPI Police Department is a fully Accredited Law Enforcement Agency under the Massachusetts Police Accreditation Commission (MPAC). The department first achieved Accreditation in 2017.

*JOB DESCRIPTION

Duties and Responsibilities:*
The statements below are intended to describe the principal duties of the Police Officer and are not intended to be an exhaustive list of all job duties and responsibilities.

Patrols Campus properties by vehicle and foot to deter and investigate crimes in accordance with authority granted under Massachusetts General Law Chapter 22C Section 63.
Ability to detain suspects and make lawful arrests when necessary.
Responds to administrative and emergency calls for service within the Campus patrol area.
Provides first-responder medical assistance and directs advanced medical personnel as necessary.
Renders assistance to those in need and has the knowledge and ability to make referrals to available Campus resources as applicable.
Authors' well-written and highly detailed incident reports.
Performs traffic control and parking enforcement.
Demonstrates the ability to analyze emergency situations and quickly develop incident actions plans to mitigate such incidents.
Maintains compliance with the Department policies, procedures, and regulations.
Works in collaboration with the Dean of Student's office when incidents are referred for judicial consideration.
Provide information to the general public and Community members while promoting positive police - community relations.
Works closely with municipal police and fire agencies as well as local public and private businesses in the interest of fostering a cooperative and coordinated effort in matters of campus safety and security.
Works closely with all WPI Community members in an effort to enhance public safety at WPI, with specific emphasis on crime prevention and awareness.
Shows an interest to conduct training and orientation programs for students, Faculty, and Staff on the subject of campus safety and security programs.
Has the ability to testify before the Commonwealth Judicial and WPI Judicial Systems.
Participates in ongoing personal development program to include all trainings activities i.e. on-the-job and in-service training initiatives.
Performs other related duties as assigned.
*Supervisory Responsibility:*
Any civilian subordinate assigned to their shift including Dispatcher, Traffic Enforcement Officer, or student worker.

*Minimum Educational and Work Experience Requirements:*

Minimum of an Associate's Degree, in a criminal justice or related field, is preferred.
Currently employed as a Police Officer.
Demonstrated highly efficient oral & written communication skills.
Graduate of a Massachusetts Municipal, Special State Police Officer, or State Police Academy.
Required Certifications, Registrations, Licenses, Procedures:

Must possess and maintain a valid driver's license
Must possess and maintain First Responder and CPR certifications
Must meet the requirements for issuance and ability to maintain Special State Police Officer Warrant
Must possess and maintain a Massachusetts Class A Large Capacity License to Carry Firearms
Must meet and maintain all Massachusetts POST Certification standards.
Must provide three written letters of reference.
Successful candidate will be required to pass a comprehensive background investigation, psychological examination, and pre-employment medical exam.
** Please provide a cover letter and at least 2 references. *

FLSA STATUS*
United States of America (Non-Exempt)

*WPI is an Equal Opportunity Employer. All qualified candidates will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, age, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, veteran status, or disability. We are seeking individuals with diverse backgrounds and experiences who will contribute to a culture of creativity and collaboration, inclusion, problem solving and change making.

To apply, visit:* https://wpi.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/WPI_External_Career_Site/job/Worcester/Campus-Police-Officer_R0001501

*About WPI*
WPI is a vibrant, active, and diverse community of extraordinary students, world-renowned faculty, and state of the art research facilities. At WPI, we have competitive and comprehensive benefits, including health insurance, long-term care, retirement, tuition assistance, flexible spending accounts, work-life balance and much more.

*Diversity & Inclusion at WPI*
WPI is committed to creating an inclusive workplace where everyone feels valued and respected; a place where every student, faculty and staff member can be themselves, so that they can study, live, and work comfortably, to reach their full potential, and make meaningful contributions in order to meet departmental and institutional goals. WPI thrives on innovative practice and welcomes diverse perspectives, insight, and people from diverse lived experiences, to enhance the community environment and propel the institution to the next level in a competitive, global marketplace.

jeid-4d24523a65a17e48b46df765f0c913ea








To enrich education through diversity, WPI is an affirmative action, equal opportunity employer.


----------

